# Renting in the US



## mathk1 (Feb 27, 2011)

Apologies in advance for asking such a general question but can anyone give any advice on whether rental properties in the US generally come furnished or is it just as likely to find unfurnished accommodation to rent?

When we move we intend to rent probably for a few years and we are trying to decide if it is worth shipping furniture. It seems pointless to ship if it will be useless when we get there

Thanks


----------



## granditaly (Apr 27, 2012)

mathk1 said:


> Apologies in advance for asking such a general question but can anyone give any advice on whether rental properties in the US generally come furnished or is it just as likely to find unfurnished accommodation to rent?
> 
> When we move we intend to rent probably for a few years and we are trying to decide if it is worth shipping furniture. It seems pointless to ship if it will be useless when we get there
> 
> Thanks


90-95% of the Rental market is unfurnished. 
There is a big market for used forniture, affordable furniture shops like Ikea and web sites like craigslist . Hope this help


----------



## Uecker_seats (Jan 26, 2012)

You will find more furnished apartments for rent in a college town.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

mathk1 said:


> Apologies in advance for asking such a general question but can anyone give any advice on whether rental properties in the US generally come furnished or is it just as likely to find unfurnished accommodation to rent?
> 
> When we move we intend to rent probably for a few years and we are trying to decide if it is worth shipping furniture. It seems pointless to ship if it will be useless when we get there
> 
> Thanks


depends a lot on your chosen state 
place like florida use cheap furniture so furnished is very common 

in northern state where the humidity is more conducive
better quality furntiture is used


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Do your homework. Closets are generally walk-in furnished with hanging rods and shelves. That takes several large pieces of furniture out of the equation. Furnished rental versus unfurnished - price/type of furniture. Sorry, but I would not want to live with a fabric covered sofa whose history I do not know:>) Depending on your location and need there are fairly inexpensive solutions for basic furniture from IKEA to US chains. It all depends on your needs and wants and budget.


----------



## mathk1 (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks for the info guys and I totally agree about the sofa!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2012)

I would go for unfurnished place. You can buy cheaper furnitures of your choice and bring them with you if you decide to buy a place of your own.


----------



## Mmisiek (Dec 4, 2011)

*Only unfurnished available*

Hi,
At beginning of 2012 I have spend 10 weeks looking for house in Folsom CA.
I was hoping to find furnished one bu tit was maybe possible in case of 1-2 houses from around 50 I have seen.
Please note that you might need to buy also refrigerator, washing and drying machines. Sometimes they come with house (especially if they are build in) sometimes not. So you need to count on that as well.
We bought our furniture at IKEA and some local shops. For 2 bedrooms, family room (living room is still empty) and den you will need $4000-$6000. You can also rent furniture from CORTS but if you stay longer than 2 years it does not make sense.
Let me know if you need help.
Regards


----------



## cheeser (Jan 22, 2012)

has anyone used www.airbnb.com ? we're looking at that for our first month in California while we try and sort stuff out


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

I know a couple of people who are using airbnb for all their vacations in the US, and they like it a lot.


----------



## Mmisiek (Dec 4, 2011)

cheeser said:


> has anyone used www.airbnb.com ? we're looking at that for our first month in California while we try and sort stuff out


I have not used it but heard good references. I think it is better idea and will be cheaper than hotel or temporary condo (I paid $3000 a month for furnish 2B apt).


----------



## expatdiane (Aug 9, 2011)

mathk1 said:


> Apologies in advance for asking such a general question but can anyone give any advice on whether rental properties in the US generally come furnished or is it just as likely to find unfurnished accommodation to rent?
> 
> When we move we intend to rent probably for a few years and we are trying to decide if it is worth shipping furniture. It seems pointless to ship if it will be useless when we get there
> 
> Thanks




Most come unfurnished, you could find an apartment that comes furnished, but most houses for rent you must supply own couches, TV and etc... Some houses do however have a washer and dryer, refrigerator, and microwave. Hope this helps


----------



## Nawwal1206 (Oct 15, 2012)

I see that this is an old post, so I'm not sure if you already have your solution sorted out. If not, Rent A Center might be a good choice for you too, if it's available in your area! JUst google "rent a center" because apparently I'm not allowed to post URLs yet! Their furniture is rent to own. I have used them in the past with great results. Usually, renting a furnished place is not worth it. For the extra money that you pay a month, you can easily get your own furniture for cheap. Good luck to you!


----------

